# Stowe Tuesday 2/17



## Whitey (Feb 19, 2015)

Continued the Burlington area trip - Went to Stowe on Tuesday 2/17.  My 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time back there in many years.  
Great day, cold but not too bad. Crowd were minimal, surprising given that it was school vacation week.  Skied onto lifts & gondis all day.  Started out skiing off of the forerunner quad.   Hayride was a good mix of cruise & some bumps.    All skied pretty well, but the wind had scoured some of the loose snow off of the trails.  We decided a challenge was in order and tackled Goat.  The mid & bottom were fun but the upper headwall was an icy/rocky patch that was more endured than skied. Skied Chin Clip off of the gondi, it was good but again a little icier than I expected.   Some shots in the woods off of that too.  

After lunch we took the gondi over to Spruce.  I hadn’t skied there since they put in the new lifts & developed the area more.  We had to search to find the “Sensation” lift & no one was on it.   Middle of that part of Spruce was for racers but the runs to the right & left were really good. Whirlaway is an under-used run that’s got some good bumps & fun stuff.   The real treat was Upper & Lower Smugglers.   A great, long run that follows the contours of the mountain & mixes bumps & blues.  It’s obvious what Stowe is doing with Spruce – give the beginners & intermediate skiers a place to be comfortable.   But mixed in there are some interesting runs that not many ski.  

Many were in the woods.  We did some shots in the woods & would have done more but had a bit of a mixed group of skiers & had to dial it down a bit.  

1st run - longest line all day:





Hayride:




Top of Goat:




Goat headwall:




Lower Goat:


----------



## Whitey (Feb 19, 2015)

More pics - These from Spruce.

Whirlaway:





Smugglers:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll be hitting Stowe at some point with my wife.  I don't think I've ever ridden another chair there other than the forerunner - but I'm sure we will explore everything including the gondola and spruce!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2015)

Heading up there next Saturday.  Been about 20 years so I'm really looking forward to it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice report!  I plan on being there but too many other trips planned.  Gotta use the Ski Vermont pass before it is too late.  More than likely make spring turns there!


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 20, 2015)

I've gone to Stowe twice ~ 10 years ago and both times it was so foggy I couldn't see 30' and icy as he!!
I need tot back there on a good day.


----------



## Angus (Feb 21, 2015)

Your photo doesn't do justice to all the stumps and brush usually sticking out from the ice on upper goat. Typically ski in Spring and bumped up alot more, great trail.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

You can spend days uncovering new stuff at Stowe.  Yeah, the 730 forerunner - I don't need that anymore.  We split up a lot and go single.  The gondi cars got refurb'd, with new wider ski slots.  Unfortunately, they're not deep enough to put two skis back to back, unless they don't have curved tips.  You nailed the best Spruce runs.  Haven't gone looking at the woods over there.  Always enough to keep me entertained on Mani.  Great photos, great day!

I'll be at Stowe at least once in March.  If you are interested in doing the Bruce with us stupid people, you are more than welcome!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Gotta use the Ski Vermont pass before it is too late.  More than likely make spring turns there!



Same story here.. maybe I can swing that back to back with Jay. Ski VT passes are awesome but when you buy a bunch of them on top of other advance passes it really puts on the pressure!


----------



## k123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Stowe was amazing today, 10 inches of light powder made for a great day to explore the chin


----------

